# Double Acting Wobbler Plans?



## bwal74 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi,

I just stuffed my first attempt at a double acting wobbler. So, I think I need some actual plans instead of just winging it.

I've searched this forum and the usual sites but I can't find anything.

Any help would be appreciated (it's really going to bug me until I make one now).

Thanks Ben.


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 8, 2017)

Try this site http://www.john-tom.com/
or this one http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/telechargements4/index.html
cheers


----------



## vederstein (Jul 8, 2017)

The biggest trick to a wobbler is getting the port locations correct.  If the print is any bit off or components don't fit just right, the steam admission and exhaust may be screwed up.

When it comes to porting, I tend to ignore the plans to put the ports where they line up on the machine regardless of where the print says.

This thread shows how I did it on a fairly large wobbler model.

...Ved.


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 8, 2017)

I like to use a simple jig as it saves the pain of incorrect holes and canbe reused
The pic shows one for a single acting engine


----------



## bwal74 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.

I did manage to get it running for a short while this afternoon with some minor modifications and lots of oil.

I drilled out the inlet ports and smoothed out the sliding faces.  I haven't finished yet. I'm keen to make another with proper plans. I made this one with left overs from making the Tubal Cain single acting and no plans just a rough idea.

Ben.


----------

